# OS pour iBook G4



## Pierre C. (21 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
J'aimerai faire une réinstalle de l'os sur mon iBook G4 mais malheureusement je ne trouve plus mon disque d'installation...

Quelqu'un sait où je pourrai en télécharger un?

Merci d'avance


----------



## SadChief (21 Mai 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> J'aimerai faire une réinstalle de l'os sur mon iBook G4 mais malheureusement je ne trouve plus mon disque d'installation...
> 
> Quelqu'un sait où je pourrai en télécharger un?
> ...



Panther, Tiger (tous les iBook), Léopard (processeur au moins 867 MHz et au moins 512 Mo RAM): sur eBay.
Il faut que ce soit des disque gris qui proviennent précisément d'un autre iBook, ou bien un disque noir (qui passe sur tous les Mac).


----------



## Invité (21 Mai 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> ...
> Quelqu'un sait où je pourrai en télécharger un?
> 
> Merci d'avance



T'as pas bien regardé le plan du site ?

http://download.macg.co/crack/MacOs

Tu choisis celui qui convient, OsX1, 2, 3, 4, 5 ou 6.

Si ton iBook fait moins que 1GHz, reste sur X4.


----------



## iMacounet (21 Mai 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> J'aimerai faire une réinstalle de l'os sur mon iBook G4 mais malheureusement je ne trouve plus mon disque d'installation...
> 
> Quelqu'un sait où je pourrai en télécharger un?
> ...


Connais tu le mot "Acheter' ?


----------



## Le docteur (21 Mai 2010)

On a un nid, aujourd'hui ...


----------



## Pierre C. (22 Mai 2010)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses, malheureusement le lien ne fonctionne pas mais je vais voir dans mon entourage si je ne peux pas en trouver un



iMacounet a dit:


> Connais tu le mot "Acheter' ?


Sais-tu que mon iBook je l'ai déjà acheter et que j'avais un cd d'instal que simplement je ne retrouve plus (faut dire que ca fait pas mal d'année que je le traine...) et que je n'ai jamais pensé à le mettre dans un coffre à la banque... !!!

Bref... tout ca pour dire que tu trouve normal que si tu perds un cd ou que tu l'endommage tu doives en racheter un... ??? Allai s'il te plait fais-moi plaisir et arrête de jouer les COMIQUES lOol


----------



## SadChief (22 Mai 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> ...malheureusement le lien ne fonctionne pas mais...




Attention, tu t'es fait piéger là 
C'était une blague ce lien 
Tu t'imagines que ce lien ne peut pas exister sur macgeneration avec "download" et "crack" 
Mais je suis sûr que ce n'était pas méchant, juste pour rire...


----------



## Pierre C. (22 Mai 2010)

Oui, oui moi aussi je faisais une blague...    , rire !!!
Allai sur ce je vais vous laissez vous caresser la pomme et essayé de me trouver un os pour ne pas jeter un iBook bêtement ami verre de terre


----------



## Invité (22 Mai 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> &#8230;ami verre de terre



Ah l'humour !  

PS : "ver de terre"


----------



## Pierre C. (22 Mai 2010)

MDRRRRR !!!


----------



## Le docteur (22 Mai 2010)

Non seulement on a un nid, mais ça ne s'arrange pas...

Bon ! Au cas où tu ne réaliserais pas, le fait même qu'on "perde" le disque d'installation d'un ordinateur ne fait pas vraiment sérieux, et que le premier réflexe soit de télécharger un OS, comme si c'était normal n'arrange pas ton cas.

Evite un peu les LOL et autres MDR, on n'est pas sur MSN ici ... et comme argument pour avoir l'air malin, c'est plus que limité...


----------



## mistik (22 Mai 2010)

Avant de télécharger regarde ici


----------



## Tox (23 Mai 2010)

Ok, ok, il a voulu télécharger et c'est MAL. Mais à part ça, quelle est la procédure pour mettre la main sur une version 10.4, de manière officielle bien entendu ?

C'est bien beau de vouloir jouer les redresseurs de tort, mais autant donner le moyen légal de faire les choses, non ? 

En passant, évitons tout conseil du type "ebay" ou occasions, tant le risque de copie est élevé.


----------



## Le docteur (23 Mai 2010)

Le problème d'eBay s'apparente à celui d'Internet en général : avec un peu de jugeote on peut acheter avec zéro problème, mais si on part sur une logique "tout2foimoincher" on se fait gruger presque à tous les coups.
Personnellement j'ai acheté des logiciels sur eBay sans jamais avoir aucun problème mais effectivement il faut réfléchir et savoir estimer la valeur de quelque chose, non courir après le premier prix ultrabas qui nous passe sous le nez (ce qui est malheureusement la deuxième plaie sur Internet après le téléchargement illégal, comme on peut le voir quand on cherche un renseignement sur un produit et qu'on doit se fader trois pages de moteurs de recherches de bas prix foireux pour dégoter une vraie info).


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mai 2010)

Tu appelles Apple, tu t'arranges avec eux et tu arrêtes de nous casser les pieds. 

Mac OS X 10.4 c'est fini ! Il n'est plus en vente. Il fallait se réveiller avant. Tant pis.

De plus, beaucoup de portables G4 sont "obsolètes", c'est-à-dire qu'Apple n'assure plus aucune maintenance, même hors-garantie.

Le marché de l'occasion est le seul moyens légal aujourd'hui de se procurer certaines version d'OS X.

Ça ne résoudra pas le problème pour beaucoup, contrairement à ce que croient certains ici. 

En effet, trouver un jeu de DVD gris correspondant exactement à la machine est une gageure. Il faut quasiment que deux machines soient sorties d'usine en même temps pour que leur DVD soient interchangeable ou du moins qu'elles soient exactement de la même génération avec la même build d'OS X inclue.

Un DVD de 10.4 "retail" ne sera la solution que si la machine est venue avec une version d'OS X antérieure : 10.3 par exemple. Même un 10.4.0 n'ira pas pour une machine dont l'OS était 10.4.2.

Concernant la perte et la remarque rien moins qu'imbécile de Pierre C... (le bien nommé)  "je n'ai jamais pensé à le mettre dans un coffre à la banque" : il aurait mieux fallu penser en faire une copie comme l'autorise la licence d'OS X. Quand on ne prend pas soin de ses affaires on assume et on ne vient pas faire l'apologie du piratage sur MacGeneration.

Donc Tox, si tu n'es pas intéressé par le marché de l'occasion, tu vois avec Apple et pas avec Warez.


----------



## iMacounet (23 Mai 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> Merci à tous pour vos réponses, malheureusement le lien ne fonctionne pas mais je vais voir dans mon entourage si je ne peux pas en trouver un
> 
> 
> Sais-tu que mon iBook je l'ai déjà acheter et que j'avais un cd d'instal que simplement je ne retrouve plus (faut dire que ca fait pas mal d'année que je le traine...) et que je n'ai jamais pensé à le mettre dans un coffre à la banque... !!!
> ...


Toi et moi on s'est mal compris :

Télécharger un OS est illégal.
Il ya des gens qui se cassent le cul pour mettre au point (Mac OS, Mac OS X, Windows ...)
Ils sont payés pour leur travail.

De toute façon tu trouvera des versions de Mac OSX, mais c'est souvent des versions modifiées pour PC. La tu l'as dans le c*l. 

Après tu fais bien ce que tu veux, mais ne viens pas te plaindre que ton iBook dysfonctionne après le téléchargement de OS X sur un tracker douteux.

PS :fallait mieux ranger tes affaires, les CD's gris c'est les trucs à ne pas perdre, haha. 
PS² que tu ai acheté ou volé ton iBook je m'en fiche complètement :d


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mai 2010)

Maintenant, comme la question du sujet c'est "OS pour G4" => GNU/Linux


----------



## iMacounet (23 Mai 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Maintenant, comme la question du sujet c'est "OS pour G4" => GNU/Linux


Encore faut il trouver une version assez récente pour Power PC G4.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mai 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Encore faut il trouver une version assez récente pour Power PC G4.



Récente..., le G4 n'est pas récent lui, alors ce sera toujours contemporain de Tiger et puis ça ira bien.

Tu veux une machine et un OS récent tu vas sur l'Apple Store.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h26 ----------

Même pas difficile : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ppc

Comme quoi le Warez est vraiment la solution des minables et l'alibis à deux balles.


----------



## Tox (23 Mai 2010)

@Moonwalker :

On se calme, on respire et on reprend. 

Je ne propose pas le vol de logiciel, je demande s'il existe un support par Apple dans ce genre de cas. Tu as l'air de l'affirmer, en as-tu déjà bénéficié ?

C'est loin d'être une question c** et en temps normal, cela devrait donner lieu à une réponse simple, non ?

Pas besoin d'être désagréable


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mai 2010)

Tox a dit:


> @Moonwalker :
> 
> On se calme, on respire et on reprend.
> 
> ...


Si le contenu de ma réponse que t'es désagréable et c'est ton problème.

Tu n'as qu'à faire une recherche sur le forum, monsieur le donneur de leçon. Ce type de sujet a déjà été traité de nombreuses fois => nouveau jeu de DVD gris contre paiement (ça peut tourner autour de 150 &#8364. Il faut parfois insister, les opérateurs ne sont pas tous des flèches.

Maintenant, comme je l'ai signalé, pour un iBook G4 c'est un peu tard. 

La solution reste de prendre garde à ses DVD gris et d'en faire une copie conformément à la licence de Mac OS X.


----------



## Tox (23 Mai 2010)

J'adore le ton de tes réponses. Heureusement que tu n'es pas un donneur de leçons 

Par contre, merci pour l'indication d'un achat possible de DVD gris.

Ce n'était somme toute pas si difficile de répondre


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mai 2010)

Tox a dit:


> J'adore le ton de tes réponses. Heureusement que tu n'es pas un donneur de leçons
> 
> Par contre, merci pour l'indication d'un achat possible de DVD gris.
> 
> Ce n'était somme toute pas si difficile de répondre


Je ne fais que ça de te répondre... mais tu le prends comme tu veux.

Possible mais très limité dans le temps. Pour Tiger j'ai un très gros doute.

Au passage, je t'ai aussi donné des arguments bien plus réalistes que l'histoire des copies sur les problèmes posés par le marché de l'occasion : bien identifier le produit et s'assurer qu'il correspondra à la machine. On peut se fourvoyer en toute honnêteté.

J'ai tenté le coup ici même l'autre mois pour quelqu'un, en 10.4 justement : je n'ai trouvé qu'un seul article "retail" qui correspondait à la machine (10.4.2 d'origine, il fallait un 10.4.6 minimum). Inutile d'y chercher des DVD gris. Quant au prix, il était en conséquence...

Je le redis : préservez vos DVD d'installation. Faites au moins une copie de sauvegarde.


----------



## Le docteur (23 Mai 2010)

Il est effectivement mal parti :
- DVD gris effectivement c'est ma barré.
- DVD noir ça devrait être davantage possible et autant chercher une version 10.4.11
- Linux : pas gagné dans la mesure où par exemple les Ubuntu PPC ne sont plus officiellement maintenus depuis belle lurette.

Seule solution : 
- Faire un clone du système
- Installer depuis un DVD noir.
Reste qu'en cas de coup dur (ne serait-ce qu'un problème d'erreur disque) c'est la merde...

Maintenant, Tox, dans l'absolu je suis d'accord qu'il ne faut pas rembarrer tout le monde, mais le ton péremptoire et les réparties niveau CM2 du dénommé PierreC ne pousse pas à la clémence...


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mai 2010)

Il n'y a pas de DVD noir 10.4.11. Ce fut 10.4.0, 10.4.3, 10.4.6 puis 10.4.9. Apple ne produit pas un "retail" à chaque mise à jour. Les dernières machines Intel dotée de Tiger étaient en version 10.4.10. Sur PPC ce fut 10.4.4 (iBook, PowerMac et eMac). 

PPC Ubuntu jusqu'à 9.10 &#8212; vois mon lien dans le post de 13h30 &#8212; même si ce n'est pas "officiel" c'est mieux que rien sur une ancienne machine sans OS.


----------



## Le docteur (23 Mai 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de DVD noir 10.4.11. Ce fut 10.4.0, 10.4.3, 10.4.6 puis 10.4.9. Apple ne produit pas un "retail" à chaque mise à jour. Les dernières machines Intel dotée de Tiger étaient en version 10.4.10. Sur PPC ce fut 10.4.4 (iBook, PowerMac et eMac).



Au temps pour moi...


----------



## Pierre C. (23 Mai 2010)

Bah... je pense que vous vous prenez la tête pour pas grand chose, mes réponses n'avaient rien d'offusquant (enfin je pense) et juste sur le ton de l'humour (et ce n'est pas moi qui ai commencé dans ce registre)... quand je dis "amis ver de terre" je me comprend dedans ensuite on me corrige sur l'orthographe et je rigole en écrivant "MDR" pour avoir eu l'air bête et ajoute des smiley pour dire que je fais comme si de rien était ""... 
Vous aurriez préféré que j'écrive à la place de MDR "désolé pour la faute, je suis mort de rire je ne sais plus où me mettre mais c'est bon personne n'a rien vu!!!" 
Mais c'est vrai on est pas sur MSN d'ailleurs faut arrêter d'utiliser les smiley, ON EST PAS SUR MSN... pfff...

Ensuite je sais que mon iBook est obsolète c'est pour ca que j'ai acheter un MBP 2010 tout comme un iMac 27 que j'utilise dans un cadre professionnel (je ne dis pas ca pour jouer le "type" c'est juste en réponse à une autre "réponse" encore plus stupide!)... 
Celà ne m'empêche en rien de vouloir conserver mon iBook qui dans mon salon est très pratique pour surfer dans un cadre familiale et surtout je ne flippe pas quand mes enfants en bas âge tournent autour 

De plus, apparemment il n'est pas aussi simple de trouver de bons cd pour une réinstalle quand on ne les a plus, ce post me semble donc totalement justifier, NON ???

Et pour finir et là je le dis sans humour, pensez qu'un produit parce qu'il est obsolète (alors que toujours fonctionnel) devrait être foutu à la poubelle et me conseiller de faire un tour sur l'AppleStore... je trouve ca pitoyable... c'est quoi cette mentalité de GEEK à 2&#8364;...
Je vois que ce genre de propos sont tenu par des anciens du forum et c'est vraiment triste de voir à quelle point votre expérience ici n'a été que peu bénéfique pour vous à côté de la richesse d'information que l'on y trouve! (je ne parle pas de tous évidement  )

Enfin on a un nid...


----------



## Tox (23 Mai 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Maintenant, Tox, dans l'absolu je suis d'accord qu'il ne faut pas rembarrer tout le monde, mais le ton péremptoire et les réparties niveau CM2 du dénommé PierreC ne pousse pas à la clémence...



Mais d'autre part, il est difficile de dire qu'on est en rade à cause de la perte de ces foutus DVD gris. A chaque fois que quelqu'un tente d'annoncer ce type de problème, il y a d'un coup, d'un seul, une ambiance "grenouilles de bénitier"


----------



## iMacounet (23 Mai 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> Et pour finir et là je le dis sans humour, pensez qu'un produit parce qu'il est obsolète (alors que toujours fonctionnel) devrait être foutu à la poubelle et me conseiller de faire un tour sur l'AppleStore... je trouve ca pitoyable... c'est quoi cette mentalité de GEEK à 2...
> Je vois que ce genre de propos sont tenu par des anciens du forum et c'est vraiment triste de voir à quelle point votre expérience ici n'a été que peu bénéfique pour vous à côté de la richesse d'information que l'on y trouve! (je ne parle pas de tous évidement  )
> 
> Enfin on a un nid...



Moi ça fait pas longtemps que je suis là, et je réagis comme un vieux du forum (enfin je trouve )

excellent non ?

enfin, si tu trouve un cd NOIR de tiger 10.4 achète ...


----------



## Le docteur (23 Mai 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Mais d'autre part, il est difficile de dire qu'on est en rade à cause de la perte de ces foutus DVD gris. A chaque fois que quelqu'un tente d'annoncer ce type de problème, il y a d'un coup, d'un seul, une ambiance "grenouilles de bénitier"



Faut pas exagérer, avoir perdu les DVD ça peut arriver, je ne dirais rien.. mais le ton laisse penser que...

Sinon, pour répondre au monsieur, ce qui est "pitoyable" c'est s'enferrer dans des mensonges...

J'ai rien contre les iBook, par contre, ni contre Tiger.


----------



## Pierre C. (23 Mai 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Sinon, pour répondre au monsieur, ce qui est "pitoyable" c'est s'enferrer dans des mensonges...



Le ton laisse penser que quoi?

De quelle mensonge parles-tu !?
Qui ment ici !?
...


----------



## Le docteur (24 Mai 2010)

Tu ne mens pas, tu pipautes à tout bout de champ.
J'évite de discuter avec les gens de mauvaise foi, par définition ils en rajoutent toujours une couche.


----------



## iMacounet (24 Mai 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Tu ne mens pas, tu pipautes à tout bout de champ.
> J'évite de discuter avec les gens de mauvaise foi, par définition ils en rajoutent toujours une couche.


Je plussoie.


----------



## Pierre C. (24 Mai 2010)

Les gars vous pété un plomb je vois pas de quoi vous parlez !?
Relisez le post... à part faire un peu d'humour après la feinte du faux lien je n'ai strictement rien dit d'autres et vous enrichissez le post pour dire quoi??? Pour amener quelles solutions???

Ensuite tu m'accuse de mentir... !? Puis tu reviens sur ce que tu dis... déso mais... !?
C'est qui qui fais du pipaut...


----------



## Tox (24 Mai 2010)

Sincèrement, vous perdez beaucoup de temps pour pas grand chose.
A quoi bon quelques remarques acerbes par écrans interposés ?



Pour en revenir au sujet, Tiger est très cher sur le net : http://www.amazon.com/Apple-Mac-Tiger-10-4-6-VERSION/dp/B000BWZZLG


PS : Regarde tes messages privés, Pierre


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Mai 2010)

Effectivement, 10.4 "retail" commence à se faire rare et les prix sont en conséquence. 

Nota : "obsolète" est une classification ofifcielle d'Apple pour ses anciennes machines dont elle n'assure plus le support, même rétribué. En conséquence, plus aucune pièce détachée n'est disponible (DVD inclus). La liste en est publiée un fois par an, beaucoup de modèles iBook G4 y sont déjà mentionnés.

Alors Pierre C., personne ici n'a dit qu'il fallait jeter une machine. Il n'y a que dans ton esprit tordu que cette idée a été formulée. Au contraire, on démontre qu'il y a des options légales pour se servir encore d'un iBook à moindre frais.

Comme l'a souligné Le Docteur, tu es de mauvaise foi. Va courir les warez si ça te chante et ne vient plus nous casser les pieds.


@Tox : le problème c'est la demande de lien pour télécharger illégalement une version de Mac OS X. Dès le post #1.

Des gens dans la mouise avec des DVD perdus on en a pléthore sur le forum. On indique toujours les solutions légales qui s'offrent à eux, et seulement celles-là, conformément à la charte d'utilisation des forum que nous avons tous accepté en nous inscrivant.

On indique souvent aux switcher l'importance de leurs DVD gris et la possibilité d'en faire une copie. On averti toujours quelqu'un qui se tourne vers le marché de l'occasion qu'une machine complète doit obligatoirement comporter ses DVD d'installation.

Pierre C. se croit autorisé de par sa négligence à contourner nos règles communes et ensuite à témoigner du mépris envers ceux qui lui font la remarque que ce n'est pas le genre de la maison. Ici, on méprise les tricheurs et les menteurs (et pourtant y'en a qui aiment le foot).


----------



## Pierre C. (24 Mai 2010)

Je ne voyais pas du tout ma demande comme quelques choses d'illégal, c'est un OS et sans lui mon mac n'est plus un mac... de plus je ne demandais pas "le lien du derniers trucs qui vient de sortir que j'aurais du acheter afin que mon iBook profite des dernières innovations... 
Là, il s'agit juste d'un cd sur lequel je n'arrive plus à mettre la main ! Encore une fois relisez le post... et pour finir imaginez 2 sec. que ca vous arrive !

Enfin... je m'arrête ici...


----------



## mistik (28 Mai 2010)

Bon, l'incident est clos, ok ?


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mai 2010)

mistik a dit:


> Bon, l'incident est clos, ok ?



5 jours après, on n'avait pas attendu sur toi (voir fin du message de Pierre C.). 

Tu me rappelle l'intérêt de ton post ?


----------



## Invité (29 Mai 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> 5 jours après, on n'avait pas attendu sur toi (voir fin du message de Pierre C.).
> 
> Tu me rappelle l'intérêt de ton post ?



Bah un post de plus ou de moins :mouais:


----------



## hyL!fe (7 Juin 2010)

Comme dirait Shakespeare, beaucoup de bruit pour rien....

La véritable solution, serait de donner les caractéristiques de ton iBook pour savoir à quelle génération il appartient
pour info : http://www.macbook-fr.com/ibook/caracteristiques/ibook_g4_article4.html

Après ça, savoir s'il y aurait un gentil macuser qui aurait le même model et lui faire une copie de sauvegarde... Pierre C possède la license, mais a juste perdu le support. La loi française permet la copie de sauvegarde. On reste ainsi dans le légal.

Un forum reste pour moi un lieu d'entraide 
La critique est bonne seulement si une solution peut être trouver
Critiquer dans le vent ne fait hélas pas avancer le schlimblick


----------

